# Rahmer See - bei Wandlitz



## zanderlord (31. Mai 2008)

Moin , Moin ,
will an den Rahmer See in bzw.bei Wandlitz angeln gehen . Was ist das für ein Gewässer - DAV ? .... Was gibt es dort für Fischarten !


WER WEISS WAS - Bitte alle Infos...
Kann dort evtl. ein Haus Mieten - daher brauch ich jede Info.

Danke !


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rahmer See - bei Wandlitz*

Nee, der Rahmersee is keen DAV- Gewässer. 
Besorge Dir mal :http://www.anglerfuehrer.net/af_04.html
Da steht alles drin was Du wissen möchtest.

MfG   Schlotterschätt  #h


----------



## zanderlord (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rahmer See - bei Wandlitz*

Moin, erst mal Danke fuer den Link - ist der Rahmer See ein privat Gewässer ??? 

Will mir nicht gleich ne ganze Zeitung kaufen.|supergri

Wo bekomm ich dort ne Angelkarte ???

Wer weissssssss was ???? !!!

gruss an alle:vik:


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rahmer See - bei Wandlitz*



zanderlord schrieb:


> Will mir nicht gleich ne ganze Zeitung kaufen.|supergri
> 
> Wo bekomm ich dort ne Angelkarte ???
> 
> ...



Hmmh, 'n schlappen Fünfer sollte Dir die Sache eigentlich wert sein.
Infos und Angelkarte kriegst Du auch hier : 
Fischerei Rostin
Oranienburger Chaussee 47
16348 Stolzenhagen
Tel. (03 33 97) 220 18

MfG     Schlotterschätt


----------



## zanderlord (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rahmer See - bei Wandlitz*

moin - las dir nicht jedes Wort aus der Nase ziehen :k - ist also ein Privatsee ? oder nich ?

was gibt es für Fischarten im Rahmer See ? hat er Verbindung zu anderen Gewässern ?

gruss und DANKE
detlef


----------



## Schlaubie0106 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Rahmer See - bei Wandlitz*

rahmer see ist privatgewässer, hechte,aal, karpfen,zander,schleie usw. vorhanden,angelkarte siehe oben


----------



## brumsen (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rahmer See - bei Wandlitz*



zanderlord schrieb:


> moin - las dir nicht jedes Wort aus der Nase ziehen :k - ist also ein Privatsee ? oder nich ?
> 
> was gibt es für Fischarten im Rahmer See ? hat er Verbindung zu anderen Gewässern ?
> 
> ...


Ist wie schon beschrieben ein Privatsee, Karten gibts bei Fischer Rostin (Tag 6,50 glaub ich, hab selbst ne Jahreskarte)...
Der See hat über die Briese ne Verbindung zum Lubowsee (DAV), welche aber nicht mit dem Boot zu befahren ist. Sei dir aber im klaren, daß du nur mit nem Boot angeln kannst, da es keine Uferangelstellen gibt, überall Grundstücke...Der See ist insgesamt sehr flach, es gibt Massen an Weißfisch, viele Hechte(kleine), Barsch und so gut wie keine Zander mehr, Schleien wären mir zumindestens ganz neu...


----------



## netzfisch (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rahmer See - bei Wandlitz*

@brumsen



> so gut wie keine Zander mehr



... schreibst du da. hmmh. jetzt bin ich ratlos. im "anglerführer brandenburg" steht drin, daß der rahmersee GERADE ein sehr gutes zandergewässer sein soll. wer hat nun recht?

sind die alle platt gemacht worden nach erscheinen dieser ausgabe. oder schreibst du dies (ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt) um die flut der neuzugänge am see einzudämmen? ;-)

mal im ernst - ich wollte wirklich nächste woche wegen der zander dort hin. was tun?

gruß
netzfisch


----------



## brumsen (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rahmer See - bei Wandlitz*



netzfisch schrieb:


> @brumsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo, ich weiß, was im Anglerführer steht...kann aber nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sprechen. Ich habe noch keinen gesehen oder gefangen, klar ist es dann leicht zu behaupten, daß der Bestand stark geschrumpft ist... aber auch andere Angler, die wie ich den See mehr oder weniger regelmäßig befischen haben diesbezüglich nix dolles zu vermelden. Nen paar einzelne gabs wohl. Aber mach dir lieber ein eigenes Bild davon, würde mich freuen, wenn Du im Anschluß mal von Deinen Erfahrungen berichten würdest.

Im übrigen wäre es sogar toll, wenn der See wieder stärker befischt würde, dann wäre nämlich auch etwas Geld da, den See vernünftig zu bewirtschaften. Besatz wird da nämlich seit Jahren nicht mehr gemacht, so weit ich weiß...

Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil


----------



## noci (3. April 2014)

*AW: Rahmer See - bei Wandlitz*

Hallo zusammen,
Hat in letzter Zeit einer mal den See wieder beangelt? 

Vg Chris

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk


----------

